# How to paint a 2 layer stenciled ceiling medallion



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Below is a series of pics that take you step by step on how to use a 2 layer single use decorative masking pattern. These can be used and the steps would be the same for walls, floors or ceilings. Ask as many questions as you like and I will talk you though any part that you do not understand. 

Rob


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Last 2 pics.

Post any questions or PM me if you want a .zip file of the pics


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I got lost between the 2nd and 3rd pictures. Captions would help a slow guy like me. :blush:


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

This stuff is called spray mask, it is kinda like the same stuff that the vinyl guys use to letter your car. I have a 50" plotter which cuts the design for me. The 2nd pic is the vinyl so you can see it and the other is the vinyl layed down, the 4th is the base coat getting painted again over the stencil to avoid bleed and the 5th is the background color of chocolate brown.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

way too cool :thumbsup:


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Rob . . . as always your work is quite gorgeous!


----------



## saveonpainting (Mar 17, 2010)

love it!


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

Nice work.
Do you know if that spray mask holds up to be used for a plaster coat? I saw a really nice venitian plaster job where they used a stencil and then floated over it. I was not sure if they just used a plastic stencil and just pulled it off right away or....


----------



## Roadog (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, for plaster designs just use stencils and pull right away. These masking low tack stencils like from sign shops, one, would be too expensive cause you can only use it once and two, you risk "popping" off surfaces under the mask due to the tack. Even the low tack vinyl is pretty adhesive.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Man, I'm confused.... so you use two stencils? Or three? Just curious how the choco parts are filled in by the end and how the choco outline happened? It can't be that difficult, I'm just making it that way. 

Looks awesome!!! All of your stuff does!

Thanks!


----------

